# Auto Finesse Tripple?



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Just looking into Tripple - as anyone got any 50/50 shots etc of using Tripple , how effective it is?

Thanks


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Ive got some good products contains fillers etc so will hide small marks etc 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

https://www.google.no/search?q=auto...uWM4AShs4CYBA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=768&bih=928

A quick google search 

Also, heres a video:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

can it be used via da ?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Moggytom said:


> can it be used via da ?


Absolutely, works very well:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a really great product, only used it for the first time myself a couple of weeks ago and was really impressed with the results, extremely easy to use as well.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i no you can wax over it but had anyone put sealant over it ?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

cmillsjoe said:


> i no you can wax over it but had anyone put sealant over it ?


I've put tough coat over it before, it was a combination that Russ at Midlands Car Care used to good effect in the past:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I used Liquidshield and it looked great.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep as long as its not nano style your fine! 

Tough coat appears to work well :thumb:


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

JasonH20URF said:


> Yep as long as its not nano style your fine!
> 
> Tough coat appears to work well :thumb:


why does nano not work with it?
I have cg v7 which is hybrid nano so that wouldn't be suitable as a sealant?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nano's need pristine clean paint to bond properly:thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

how long do you work the tripple by hand ? and how long do you guys leave before buffing off


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Nano's need pristine clean paint to bond properly:thumb:


so if you applied Tripple the paintwork would not be prestine enough to apply a nano sealant. Please explain more as I am new to the game and not quite follwoing what you mean


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

What about following Tripple with FK1000? Anybody tried it and did it bond ok?


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

I've just ordered AF Tripple, Tough Prep and Tough Coat, can't wait


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

you wouldnt ipa after would you ?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

No IPA, as tripple is an AIO and has filling capabilities which the IPA would remove.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry whats ipa 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

rhyst said:


> Sorry whats ipa
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Isopropanol Alcohol


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> i no you can wax over it but had anyone put sealant over it ?


Yup - this is Tough Coat over Tripple:





































Supernatural Hybrid over Tripple:



















AF Soul over Tripple:



















Tripple is good stuff!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

knightstemplar said:


> What about following Tripple with FK1000? Anybody tried it and did it bond ok?


Be fine mate 1000P is not too fussy


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Beading from Tripple alone no lsp over the top.


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

Can u apply a carlack LLS over tripple then apply a wax on top?? Would that give more durability ???
*


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Blackroc Outstanding Work. That supernatural on black is Fking awesome hat off


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Subc said:


> Blackroc Outstanding Work. That supernatural on black is Fking awesome hat off


Cheers. Hard work sometimes but totally worth it to look at the finished results


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Just ordered some supernatural,awesome best "pic and polish" I have seen in a while.


----------

